# Drivers licence test in english



## FreedomCha (Jun 11, 2019)

Heya!

Im wondering if anyone has found a place that will do a drivers licence test in english?
I can find a few that do lessons in english, some are writtwn in terrible english! But im looking for a legit, government endorced licence test that will give me a real Fahrerlaubnis
Doesnt matter what city, id travel for that.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

FreedomCha said:


> Heya!
> 
> Im wondering if anyone has found a place that will do a drivers licence test in english?
> I can find a few that do lessons in english, some are writtwn in terrible english! But im looking for a legit, government endorced licence test that will give me a real Fahrerlaubnis
> Doesnt matter what city, id travel for that.


do you know this site..https://lmgtfy.com/ ??

https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=theorie24.de


----------

